

MongoHQ Elastic Deployments now with Oplog access - liz_mongohq
http://blog.mongohq.com/elastic-deployments-now-with-oplog-access/

======
jasonmccay
Th oplog is probably the most underrated feature of MongoDB. There is all
sorts of neat/useful stuff that you can do with it. Using it in Meteor and
with River for Elastic Search are just a small part of what all it can do.

